# Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Lebender Köfi! 
Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?​*Kommentar

Ursprung des Ganzen:
Fischwilderer legen Grundleinen mit lebenden Köfis, was dann in der Osnabrücker Zeitung als gestoppte "Angel"aktion bezeichnet wird:
https://www.noz.de/lokales/haren/ar...t-in-haren-angelaktion-mit-lebendigen-koedern

Was solche offensichtliche Fischwilderei mit Angeln zu tun hat, ist die eine  Frage - zumindest zu meiner Definition "Angeln" fehlt augenscheinlich die Rute: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Definition Angeln*
> Angeln ist zunächst nur der Versuch - als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung - mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.



Die andere Frage ist, ob die Zeitung bewusst oder aus Unkenntnis solche Fischwilderei mit Angeln gleichsetzt?

Liest man den darauf folgenden Artikel, bei dem "Verbände"  (nur der kleinere, anglerfeindliche Weser-Ems-Verband aus NDS) und auch PETA zu Wort kommen, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier bewusst Anlgerfeindlichkeit geschürt werden soll mit einem Fall von Fischwilderei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Lebende Fische als Köder: Was sagen Fischereiverbände dazu? *
> https://www.noz.de/lokales/lingen/a...ls-koeder-was-sagen-fischereiverbaende-dazu-1



Statt dass die Verbandler sagen, dass das Fischwilderei ist und nix mit Angeln als solchem zu tun hat, schwadronieren sie von "schwarzen Schafen" in ihren Vereinen und dass der lebende Köfi wegen des Bundestierschutzgesetzes verboten wäre. 

Was so einfach ausgedrückt schlicht falsch ist. 
Er kann wegen des TSG in Landesgesetzen verboten werden, ist aber nicht per se wegen dem Tierschutzgesetz verboten.
Gibt es aber einen vernünftigen Grund, kann er auch eingesetzt werden - steht so sogar im Landesgesetz B-W!


Dass aber die Weser-Ems-Verbandler eh eigen gestrickt sind und mehr auf Linie von NABU; PETA und Konsorten als bei ihren Anglern, ist ja nix Neues:
Ist Sportfischerpräsi Pieper jetzt NABU-Maskottchen in Niedersachsen?

Ob das evtl. etwas mit dem Versuch von PETA zu tun hat, das Kinderangeln in Osnabrück zu verhindern und jetzt hier Stimmung zu machen (> Osnabrücker Zeitung über einen (so kolportiert) "petanahen" Verwaltungsangestellten), das kann man nur vermuten. 

Und ich krieg wegen sowas aber so oder so wieder Blutdruck, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie ausgerechnet wieder Funktionäre der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei hier wieder PETA und NABU Vorschub leisten.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Es gibt an diesem Bericht kaum etwas, an dem man sich nicht reiben kann.
Das ist keine "Angelaktion" gewesen!

Dass die NOZ grundsätzlich bei Tiergeschichten P€ta ins Spiel bringt, ist erstaunlich, man scheint einen guten Draht zu haben...

Das Geschwätz von Stilke ist unerträglich. Von solch einem Medien-Profi (Ex-Chefredakteur Blinker, nun bei Fisch & Fang als Autor untergeschlüpft) muss man einen ganz anderen Umgang erwarten können.
Stattdessen Verwertungsblabla, sein persönl. Angeln mit Kunstködern (was zur Hölle hat es mit dem Thema zu tun?), 55000 in Weser-Ems (ohne Selbstbeweihräucherung kommt kein kommentar aus WE aus),...
Insgesamt zieht er mit seinem Geschwäfel eine Straftat rüber ins allg. Angeln und peilt gar nicht, das die Distanzierung dadurch mißlingt.
Sechs minus für den Möchtehern-Profi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

und mein Blutdruck wieder...

Würde ich schreiben, was ich wirklich von solchen Verbandlern halte, käme ich wo rein, wo ich so schnell nicht wieder rauskommen würde...

Und dass es noch "Angler" gibt, die solche Leute bezahlen......


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Zu der Homepage von WE fällt mir schon lange nix mehr ein. Als einer der letzten Verbände haben die noch nicht mal ne Facebook Seite ..... warscheinlich will man sich nicht der öffentlichen Diskussion stellen ( Angst für Finkbeiners Kommentaren vielleicht?)
Der Stilke macht es sich sowieso ganz einfach mit seinen kritiklosem kopieren der DAFV Nachrichten.

Sorry fürs offtopic


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

offtopic:


Ørret schrieb:


> Angst für Finkbeiners Kommentaren vielleicht?)


könnten sie ja machen wie der B-W Verband und andere:
mich sperren ;-)))
Die Fakten und Gedanken sind trotzdem im Umlauf ;-)))
Offtopic aus

Das Problem ist vielschichtig:
Du hast Verbände, die alles schützen ausser Angler und dazu Leute, die null Plan von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit haben (und/oder keinen Bock), dann kommt inhaltlich halt solcher Murks raus, worunter nachher wieder ALLE Angler zu leiden haben...

Würds nur die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer treffen, die solche "Helden" wählen und bezahlen, wärs mir wurscht inzwischen, das muss ich zugeben, die wollens nicht anders und habens nicht besser verdient, sollen sie Zweigstellen vom NABU oder PETA werden...

Aber dass auch anständige Anger drunter leiden müssen, das kotzt mich nach wie vor an und daher werd ich immer weiter solche Dinge ausbuddeln und öffentlich machen..


----------



## Philofisch (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Moin,

sollen die sogenannten Journalisten doch mal zum Achtsamkeitstraining. Das gibt es mittlerweile sogar auf Rezept, beim Physiotherapeuten deiner Wahl!
Wenn die zukünftigen Patienten schon angeln könnten, wüssten sie welche Philosophie dahinter steckt. Die Krankenkassen würden immens sparen. Angeln, Jagen, Land- und Hauswirtschaft, sollten Schulfächer werden.

liebe grüße an alle teilenden und nicht teilenden:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Der Stilke macht es sich sowieso ganz einfach mit seinen kritiklosem kopieren der DAFV Nachrichten.


Und trotz seiner Vita macht er das auch noch
unprofessionell & schlecht,
dazu nicht gerade zum Vorteil der vertrenen Mitglieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Philofisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sollen die sogenannten Journalisten doch mal zum Achtsamkeitstraining. Das gibt es mittlerweile sogar auf Rezept, beim Physiotherapeuten deiner Wahl!
> Wenn die zukünftigen Patienten schon angeln könnten, wüssten sie welche Philosophie dahinter steckt. Die Krankenkassen würden immens sparen. Angeln, Jagen, Land- und Hauswirtschaft, sollten Schulfächer werden.
> ...


gefällt mir ;-))


----------



## Double2004 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Da wurde der Herr Stilke aber von der NOZ böse aufs Glatteis geführt. Klasse, dass er seine Aussagen in den Kommentaren umgehend richtig gestellt hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist, da eine öffentliche Gegendarstellung zu fordern! 

So, dass das dann auch ALLE mitkriegen können, die so falsch informiert wurden. 

So ist es nur wieder billigstes Versagen in punkto Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, wenn das unten in den Kommentaren versickert und keine "öffentliche Richtigstellung"....

Gibts nicht mal auf der Seite von Weser-Ems!!
*FALSCHMELDUNG von mir!!!! *
Auf der eigenen Seite haben sie es doch!! 
Siehe:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachric...leinenfischer-mit-lebenden-koederfischen.html
Daher dafür SORRY!!!

Was allerdings "Naturschutz" mit dem lebenden Köfi zu tun hat, wie er schreibt, bleibt mir unerfindlich 
Da gehts um Tierschutz.

 Der Rest bleibt wie geschrieben..



*ARMUTSZEUGNIS!!! *

Wie eben üblich bei den Weser-Emslern .

Da sollten sie mal von ihren NABU- und PETA-Kumpels lernen! 

DIE können ÖA!!

Und wenn da ein ehemliger Blinker-Chefredakteur (der es also wissen und können müsste) bei so einem sensiblen Thema das nicht vorher sauber klärt, nachfragt und sich vorlegen lässt, wenn er hier für den Verband spricht, nun ja, das spricht auch für vieles -  aber nicht für Kompetenz.......

Sorry, es zeigt nur wieder einmal mehr, dass dieser Verband und seine Repräsentanten so  gar nicht gehen..


----------



## Leech (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Ich habe den Glatteis-Artikel der NOZ mal auf meinem politischen Twitter-Account direkt an die NOZ verlinkt.
Wird aber wohl ruhig bleiben. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

wenn sich nicht mal Weser-Ems selber richtig wehrt..


----------



## Stoni-Killer (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Moin Thomas,

 die Website von WE liest eh kaum jemand, viel zu unübersichtlich, schlecht programmiert und m.e. nichts sagend!

 Greetz
 SK


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

"Typische Journalistenschmiererei" in meinen Augen. Des Lesens nicht wert!


----------



## Leech (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn sich nicht mal Weser-Ems selber richtig wehrt..



Probieren geht über studieren, Thomas. :z


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

... und leider ist die Lopizei direkt auch nicht sattelfest...
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104234/3758519


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Franky schrieb:


> "Typische Journalistenschmiererei" in meinen Augen. Des Lesens nicht wert!



Und ich lese es trotzdem immer wieder und bekomme bei jedem zweiten Artikel Plaque


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Ein Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, der sich "von der Presse aufs Glatteis führen lässt", ist ein Witz in sich selbst. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Es wäre schön, wäre es  ein Witz - es ist die naturschützende, deutsche Sport-und Angelfischerverbandsrealität...


----------



## Ørret (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Wollte beim NOZ schon einen Kommentar dazu abgeben....hab's dann aber gelassen weil ich keine Lust hatte mich da zu registrieren.....ists gar nicht wert#q#q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Der Verband W-E wird in dem Artikel doch überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Sprachlich ist auch die Leine mit Haken eine Angel. Genau genommen ist das Wort Angelhaken sogar eine Tautologie. Angel beinhaltet sprachlich den Haken bereits. Angeln ist Fischen mit Haken!

Der zweite Artikel mit der Stellungnahme des Verbandes ist so sicherlich rechtlich nicht korrekt, siegelt aber die derzeit herrschende Meinung in der juristischen Literatur und Rechtsprechung wieder. Es entspricht auch der herrschenden Meinung unter den Anglern. Man darf bei dem Ganzen nie vergessen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler das Verwertungsgebot unterstützen. Die herrschende Meinung im AB ist nicht repräsentativ. Wir bewegen uns hier letztlich in einer Echokammer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

es geht hier um lebenden Köfi zur Verwertung - warum hat da der Verband was gegen??

Und es geht um die saumäßige Öffentlichkeits"arbeit", vom Verbandsrepräsentanten ja selbst im Kommentar schon zugegeben, dass er reingelegt wurde...


----------



## smithie (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man darf bei dem Ganzen nie vergessen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler das Verwertungsgebot unterstützen.


Gibt's dazu irgendwo Zahlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276774


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



smithie schrieb:


> Gibt's dazu irgendwo Zahlen?



Erfahrungswerte aus unserem Verband. In unserem Verein sind sicher 90% im Kern für Verwertungsangeln, dulden das andere aber. Das dürfte auch im Bundesschnitt ähnlich sein. Die meisten Angler sehen den "Sinn" des Angelns vornehmlich im Fang mit anschließender Verwertung. Sind für ein Zurücksetzen nicht verwertbarer Fische und gegen ein "totales" c&r. So in etwa sieht auch die Arlinghaus-Studie aus, wenn es um die Bundesbürger im Allgemeinen geht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> es geht hier um lebenden Köfi zur Verwertung - warum hat da der Verband was gegen??
> 
> Und es geht um die saumäßige Öffentlichkeits"arbeit", vom Verbandsrepräsentanten ja selbst im Kommentar schon zugegeben, dass er reingelegt wurde...



Der Verband wird sich an der Mehrheitsmeinung seiner Mitglieder orientieren. Die bundesweite Mehrheitsmeinung entspricht nicht der herrschenden Meinung des AB. Der AB ist und bleibt eine Echokammer. Dies sieht man u.a. daran, dass die hier heiß diskutierten Fragen in anderen Angel-Foren kaum, eine Rolle spielen. Die allermeisten Angler interessieren sich 0,0 für Angel- Politik. Bestenfalls werden sie wach, wenn sie selber betroffen sind. Wenn man 20% der Vereine auf die JHV eines Verbandes bekommt, dann ist das außerordentlich viel! - Dies ist die Wahrheit, die kaum einer hören will. Mit dieser schweigenden Mehrheit "regieren" die Verbände. Warum sollten sie daran was ändern? Im Rheinland kann man an die schweigende Mehrheit gerichtet empfehlen: "Arsch huh, Zäng ussenander"


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> So in etwa sieht auch die Arlinghaus-Studie aus, wenn es um die Bundesbürger im Allgemeinen geht.


Erstens gehts hier um Angler nicht um allgemeine Bundesbürger.

Zweitens wurde auch von Arlinghaus tendenziell gefragt, weil er ja so gerne "managen"; "monitoren" und damit Geld für Forschung will; was umso schlechter geht, je mehr Angler selber entscheiden dürfen..

Hätte er gefragt, ob Angler gezwungen werden sollen, jeden maßigen Fisch zu töten oder selber entscheiden, welchen sie mitnehmen, wäre das auch anders ausgefallen.

Und natürlich gibt es Betonköpfe in vielen Vereinen/Verbänden, die meinen anderen das Angeln vorschreiben zu müssen. 

*Das alles ist aber hier gar nicht das Thema:*
Hier gehts um die saumäßige Öffnetlichkeitsarbeit und wie sich ein Verbandsrepräsentant (früherer Angelzeitungschefredakteur) da aufs Glatteis führen liess (was er im Zeitumgskommentar selber zugab).

Wieso da hier die im Zusammenhang sinnfreie Verwertungdebatte kommt, wenn ein Verbands"öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter" nicht peilt, was er treibt, ist mir immer noch nicht klar. 

Einfach mal beim Thema bleiben.

Zum Thema Verwertung, mitnehmen oder nicht etc. gibts ja bereits genug Themen.

Ab hier also Schluss mit dem  Offtopic

Danke.

Thema ist:
*Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln? *

wie man ein Thema aufmacht, sollte je bekannt sein, um anderes diskutieren zu können.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Verband W-E wird in dem Artikel doch überhaupt nicht erwähnt.


alles lesen, nicht nur teilweise, weil sich dieser Artikel auf den da auch verlinkten im Eingangsartikel bezogen hat:
Lebende Fische als Köder: Was sagen Fischereiverbände dazu?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Habt ihr den Kommentar von Stilke unter dem Artikel gelesen?

"Mir wurde in dem Telefonat mit der Redaktion der Eindruck vermittelt, es handle sich um einen Angler, der beim Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ertappt wurde. Wenn man mir dargestellt hätte, dass es um eine Leine mit drei Köderfischen geht, hätte ich mich sicher anders geäußert. So etwas hat gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun.
Henning Stilke"
*
Offensichtlich hat man den mit falschen Informationen zu seiner Aussage gelockt.
Klingt nach abgekarteter P€TA Kampagne......|kopfkrat
Vmtl. haben die die Schnüre selbst gelegt um ihren Unsinn danach mal wieder medienwirksam verbreiten zu können(keine Unterstellung, nur ein Gedanke).
Der Text liest sich jedenfalls so - gleich alle falschen Studien zu Hand.....*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Eben - wie gesagt, wenn ein ehemaliger Chefredakteur da nicht vorsichtiger ist bei Aussagen für einen Verband bei einem so sensiblen Thema - DAS ist ja genau das Thema...


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dies sieht man u.a. daran, dass die hier heiß diskutierten Fragen in anderen Angel-Foren kaum, eine Rolle spielen.


Zunächst mal spielen andere Foren kaum eine Rolle 

Und viele hier bedauern durchaus, dass andere Medien, wie die Prints, beim Thema Angelpolitik viel zu wenig bringen und wenn dann oft nicht sachgerecht, fehlinformiert.

Leider hast du aber damit Recht, dass sich viel zu wenig Angler interessieren.
Aber wenn Verbote, Beschränkungen so weiter vorangehen,
wird der Elendsjammer, _"wie konnte das passieren, warum hat niemand was getan?"_ schon noch kommen.
Dann aber wohl zu spät.


----------



## smithie (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte aus unserem Verband. In unserem Verein sind sicher 90% im Kern für Verwertungsangeln, dulden das andere aber. Das dürfte auch im Bundesschnitt ähnlich sein.


Meiner Meinung nach eine ziemlich gewagte Extrapolation aufgrund von qualitativen Erfahrungswerten.
Ich kann auch nicht beurteilen, ob/welche Richtung da vorgegeben war.

Ich habe da andere Erfahrungswerte von Leuten, die ich beim Angeln treffe.

Klarheit würde nur eine *neutrale* Umfrage schaffen - macht nur keiner. Die einen können nicht (Angler) aufgrund fehlender Reichweite und die anderen wollen nicht (Verbände). Super Konstellation.


@Angelpolitikverdrossenheit: ja, ich sehe das auch so, dass sich viele nicht dafür interessieren - wie bei normaler Politik auch.
Aber es ist meiner Meinung nach die falsche Schlussfolgerung zu sagen "fresst, was wir machen, wenn es euch nicht interessiert".

Der Verein/Verband hat die Interessen der Mitglieder zu vertreten. Wie will er das machen, wenn er sie gar nicht kennt?
Und mit den heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten ist es nun wirklich ein leichtes bei bekannten Kontaktdaten eine Umfrage zu starten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

nur nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads:
*Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstens gehts hier um Angler nicht um allgemeine Bundesbürger.
> 
> Zweitens wurde auch von Arlinghaus tendenziell gefragt, weil er ja so gerne "managen"; "monitoren" und damit Geld für Forschung will; was umso schlechter geht, je mehr Angler selber entscheiden dürfen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Verwendet man einen lebenden Köfi, ohne dass dies erlaubt ist (ggf. Sondergenehmigung) geht man über das, was der Fischereierlaubnisschein erlaubt hinaus. Ergo man bricht m. E. das fremde Fischereirecht, ergo man betreibt Fischwilderei. Dies ist meine vorläufige Einschätzung, d.h. ohne dass ich mir das in Kommentaren mal angeschaut habe. Es dürfte aber klar sein, dass der Erlaubnisschein nur zulässige Angelmethoden abdeckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Auch da gehts nicht drum - es geht um die bescheurte Reaktion des Vereinsrepräsentanten, der sich bei so einem sensiblen Thema aufs Glatteis führen lässt - als ehemaliger Angelzeitschriftenchefredakteur.

Das auch im Kommentar zugibt, aber bis heute keine Gegendarstellung mit entsprechender öffentlicher Richtigstellung hinbekommen hat.

"Öffentlichkeits"arbeit fast wie im Rheinischen ;-))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Lebender Köfi ist Tierquälerei und ich hasse Tierquälerei wie die Pest. Damals, als es noch erlaubt war, habe ich nur mit lebendem geangelt. Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen, auch wenn es erlaubt wäre.

Sehe ich einen Angler mit lebendem Köfi dem hol ich die Rute ausm Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

siehe oben - ist nicht das Thema ;-)))


ach Gottchen, ist das schwer...........


----------



## Ørret (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lebender Köfi ist Tierquälerei und ich hasse Tierquälerei wie die Pest. Damals, als es noch erlaubt war, habe ich nur mit lebendem geangelt.


Du bist 26....wie alt warst du als das Angeln mit lebend Köfi erlaubt war? -6


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lebender Köfi ist Tierquälerei und ich hasse Tierquälerei wie die Pest. Damals, als es noch erlaubt war, habe ich nur mit lebendem geangelt. Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen, auch wenn es erlaubt wäre.
> 
> Sehe ich einen Angler mit lebendem Köfi dem hol ich die Rute ausm Wasser.
> Und dann, spielst du Polizist?



Das tut schon fast weh beim lesen!
Als der lebende Köfi in Deutschland verboten wurde, da gab es dich noch gar nicht!

http://www.asv-rheidt.de/index.php/verein/tierschutz

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da gehts nicht drum - es geht um die bescheurte Reaktion des Vereinsrepräsentanten, der sich bei so einem sensiblen Thema aufs Glatteis führen lässt - als ehemaliger Angelzeitschriftenchefredakteur.
> 
> Das auch im Kommentar zugibt, aber bis heute keine Gegendarstellung mit entsprechender öffentlicher Richtigstellung hinbekommen hat.
> 
> "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit fast wie im Rheinischen ;-))



Also der Opener ist:

Lebender Köfi! 
Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

zum nachlesen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lebender Köfi ist Tierquälerei und ich hasse Tierquälerei wie die Pest. Damals, als es noch erlaubt war, habe ich nur mit lebendem geangelt. Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen, auch wenn es erlaubt wäre.
> 
> Sehe ich einen Angler mit lebendem Köfi dem hol ich die Rute ausm Wasser.



 jeder vernünftige Angler hat wohl was gegen Tierquälerei, nur jeder vernünftige Angler überlegt auch was das eigentlich ist#h
 Deinen letzten Satz sehe ich mit sehr viel Zweifel, falls du das ernst meinst

 Gruß A.


----------



## Damyl (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lebender Köfi ist Tierquälerei und ich hasse Tierquälerei wie die Pest. Damals, als es noch erlaubt war, habe ich nur mit lebendem geangelt. Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen, auch wenn es erlaubt wäre.
> 
> Sehe ich einen Angler mit lebendem Köfi dem hol ich die Rute ausm Wasser.


@Vincent_der_Falke
Wann und wo hast du mit 26 Jahren erlebt das lebender Köfi erlaubt war ? ;+

@Thomas
Bei mir zählt eine Leine, Handangel etc. zur ältesten Form des "Angelns". Ruten kamen im Lauf der Geschichte erst später.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Damals war noch Fischerei (Ernährung) und nicht wie heute Freizeit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damals war noch Fischerei (Ernährung) und nicht wie heute Freizeit.




Oder Jagdtrieb, deswegen über Nacht 20 Meter Schnur am Uferbaum in eine zurechtgeschnittene Astgabel kreusweise gewickelt 
reine Freizeitbeschäftigung ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Da haste aber (naja, ich zumindest) beim direkten Biss mehr Jagdtriebfreude wie beim Fallen stellen, wo Du nix mitkriegst..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Und dann den Fisch die ganze Nacht an der Leine zappeln lassen.
 Hat mit angeln nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Naja .. das eine hat das andere ja nicht ersetzt ...
Spannung brachte das eine wie das andere uns Kindern ...

jetzt ist klar die Spinne angesagt, da spüre ich den Biss am direksten, denn großen Unterschied zwischen Astgabel und Ansitz und warten bis die Rolle läuft, sehe ich auch nicht


----------



## Damyl (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Damyl schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Bei mir zählt eine Leine, Handangel etc. zur ältesten Form des  "Angelns". Ruten kamen im Lauf der Geschichte erst später.






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damals war noch Fischerei (Ernährung) und nicht wie heute Freizeit.



Sorry...aber ich habe mit Handangeln im Tümpel meine Anglerkarriere begonnen.......|wavey:
und zuhause gabs genug zu essen....Vater war Metzger |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und dann den Fisch die ganze Nacht an der Leine zappeln lassen.
> Hat mit angeln nix mehr zu tun.


Deswegen ist meine Definition Angeln eben das mit der Rute in der Hand wie beschrieben

Andere können ja anders definieren..

Aber auch das ist wiederum wurscht, weils hier immer noch um das unsägliche Versagen des Verbandler geht, der sich da so vorführen liess und nicht mal ne Gegendarstellung durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

So ist es! Das hätte er erstmal besser hinterfragen müssen bevor er ein Statement angibt. Grade heutzutage sollte ein Medienprofi wie er wissen das man mit sowas PETA und NABU mit einem unbedachten Satz ruckzuck Futter liefert. Er hat dazu ja auch einen Kommentar abgeben aber das alleine ist in der Tat etwas mager....da muss mehr kommen.
So bleibt die Gesvhichtr wieder mal an der gesamten Anglerschaft hängen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Erkannt - GENAU DAS IST DER ELENDE PUNKT!

Immer wieder das Verbandsversagen nach Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche in Angelvereinen und -verbänden..


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Solche Geschichten sind in meiner Gegend schon öfters vorkommen.. Sind immer irgendwelche armen Osteuropäer die von der Schlachtindustrie ausgebeutet werden! Und denen kann ich noch nicht mal böse sein weil für die ist es reinen Nahrungsbeschaffung und sie kennen das gar nicht anders.
Das dürfte man in der Zeitung warscheinlich gar nicht laut sagen, weil dann biste gleich der Nazi.
So oder so, solche Geschichten fallen immer auf uns zurück und deshalb muss wenigstens die Verbandspressearbeit vernünftig gemacht werden,um den Schaden zu begrenzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



Ørret schrieb:


> deshalb muss wenigstens *die Verbandspressearbeit vernünftig gemacht werden,*um den Schaden zu begrenzen.



Ist das Deine Art spezieller  Humor oder willste mir schon wieder Blutdruck machen?
:g:g:g

Verband, Presse, Arbeit UND "vernünftig" in einem Satz - da krieg ich nen Hirntumor...


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Dein Blutdruck ist doch eh permanent jenseits von gut und Böse oder:q


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*



> Solche Geschichten sind in meiner Gegend schon öfters vorkommen.. Sind immer irgendwelche armen Osteuropäer die von der Schlachtindustrie ausgebeutet werden! Und denen kann ich noch nicht mal böse sein weil für die ist es reinen Nahrungsbeschaffung und sie kennen das gar nicht anders./QUOTE]
> 
> Mein Opa hat mit Legschnüren seine Familie durch den Krieg gebracht!
> Ich finde es daher auch nicht schlimm, solches zu praktizieren, wenn es denn nicht zu wirtschaftlichen Zwecken gemacht wird, sondern aus der Not heraus.(auch wenn lebende Köfis genommen werden!)
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Darum gehts aber immer noch nicht. Immer noch ums Verbanditenversagen..


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

Man sollte dich mit einem Messgerät verkabeln das deinen Blutdruck in Echtzeit in deinem Profil anzeigt....das wär doch mal was:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lebender Köfi! Ist "Fischwilderei" Angeln?*

dregsagg..


----------

